
Tell HN: While screen sharing, my updated resume became visible for 5 seconds - minionslave
I was making a presentation, showing the new feature I&#x27;m developing. Instead of opening the PDF with screenshots of UI progress and API documentation I&#x27;m writing, my updated resume became fully visible for the whole team of 20+ developers to see, for at least 5 seconds.<p>I have no idea what to do<p>Do I pretend like nothing happened? nobody has said anything yet. 
I hope no one was paying attention.<p>oh well! I just wanted to share with you guys.
======
Communitivity
If anyone has a problem with it, tell them that you update your resume every
year, sometimes more often if you change roles significantly or add new major
capabilities/certifications. I firmly believe everyone should be doing that,
and it's among the first bits of advice I give to any dev I mentor.

It doesn't mean you are actively looking for a new job. Generally, if you are
the one looking you have put yourself in a buyer's market. You, and your
potential increase in your next employers revenue, are what's being sold. So a
buyer's market is not good here.

OTOH, people will come to you asking if you're interested, putting you into a
seller's market, if you do the following and are legitimately good:

* Continually update your resume and make it publicly accessible as well as easy to find

* Network frequently, but also network organically, sincerely, and follow through by maintaining the connections you meet

* Get your work out there and visible via Github, Gitlab, contributing to Open Source projects, etc. Sometimes this is hard, for example if you work as a defense contractor.

I've had regular increases in overall compensation at rates usually above my
peers, work on great teams, and all without a gap in employment since 2001. I
am definitely not the typical HN reader though. East Coast, not in a VC
startup, family, and defense contractor (though not on weapons).

~~~
minionslave
This is solid advice. You have provided me with a lot of wisdom, making the
mistake a little "worth it" to be honest.

Thank for the wise words.

------
chrismeller
Well that was stupid. Rule number 1 for screen sharing is police your tabs
(and other windows, etc.).

If it was only other developers... who cares? Even if it wasn’t, it’s not like
you can put the cat back in the bag. You had clearly updated it for a reason,
so if you’re worried about it I’d say just carry on down the path you were
already headed.

~~~
minionslave
You are right on this. Maybe they will take the hint, and treat me better.

------
audiometry
Probably half the people who saw that also are in the position of looking or
half-looking for their next job.

Reframe it as a power-move!

------
vectorEQ
you are entitled to look beyond your current employer and keep an eye open and
your personal documents up to date. i see no issue here. if you do, perhaps
remind yourself why you updated your resume in the first place and stop
worrying about what it will mean for your current employer. :) basically,
don't worry.

